# Helmet Audio



## Krahdmirr (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm also interested in options here.

I use audio drop-ins. I tried Skullcandy/Smith which were great because the inline controls let me pause, play, and skip tracks but the line quality wasn't great and after one season the cable stopped working. Being plugged right in wasn't too much of an issue, other than the fact that the controls are connected to the audio cable.

I'm currently using Skullcandy/Giro dropins which are almost identical but instead of pause/play controls I only have a mute button which sucks when I need to pause during one of my favourite tracks.

Ultimately I'd like to wire my dropins directly to my iPhone with no inline control, but have a bluetooth remote similar to the recon instruments remote that comes with the Oakley airwaves - easy to control with gloves on. Does anyone know of a good bluetooth remote that you can get on its own?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Thinking I'm going to go with these. I will probably skip the Bluetooth as they can be unplugged when you take off your helmet while leaving your "device" in your media pocket and your mini cable still threaded through that stupid little hole and all. 

Redphones

Has anyone used these? Comments on sound quality?

Edit: OK so after some more searching I find that Redphones = shit. So, thinking I'll go with the Giro Tuneups even though Skullcandy also = shit cuz apparently Skullcandy shit is > Redphones shit? :blink:

Anybody happen to know of a website where I can buy Giro Tuneups in Canada? I can't seem to find anything and paying $20 shipping for a $30 item is retarded.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you have a local shop? Every ski/board shop in Alberta carries them, even sportchek. The smith version was harder to come by. I assume it would be the same in bc.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Meh, my so called "local" is 45 minutes away and pretty limited in what they carry. I also looked at sportchek.ca and they don't list it online anyway.

I'm looking for either the Smith Drop-In, Giro Tuneups, or Skullcandy Home Brew they are all essentially exactly the same thing, I think... :blink:



seriouscat said:


> Do you have a local shop? Every ski/board shop in Alberta carries them, even sportchek. The smith version was harder to come by. I assume it would be the same in bc.


----------



## Krahdmirr (Oct 29, 2012)

OldDog said:


> I'm looking for either the Smith Drop-In, Giro Tuneups, or Skullcandy Home Brew they are all essentially exactly the same thing, I think... :blink:


If you can, get the Scullcandy-Smith drop-in - it comes with play/pause/skip, whereas the Giro versions only have a mute button. My Smiths crapped out by the end of the season last year, and I can already sort of notice my Giro start to go now after only one month.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Krahdmirr said:


> If you can, get the Scullcandy-Smith drop-in - it comes with play/pause/skip, whereas the Giro versions only have a mute button. My Smiths crapped out by the end of the season last year, and I can already sort of notice my Giro start to go now after only one month.


Yeah, looks like the home brew has no inline controls at all. Doesn't really matter though as I've been unable to locate anything at all online from a Canadian site. :angry:


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

Found from Giro tune-ups online, and in Canada!

Giro, Drop-In Headphones - SportingLife Online Store

Hope that helps!!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks!

I saw that too. However, I have had bad experiences with sportinglife and that is about twice what they should cost. I could have them sent from the states for that... :dunno:

Meh, I may just do it anyway.

Thanks again for the reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Drop in speakers are FAR FAR better than headphones but the dam wires ALWAYS wear out after 1-2 seasons.....wish someone would come up with a better solution that was still reasonably priced.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you are learning/don't know how to snowboard do not listen to music while you ride. you make yourself that much more dangerous and unaware of your surroundings.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok all, I 'm on the same hunt. Just picked up a Red Hi-Fi helmet (only one that would fit my big noggin) and wanted to outfit it with some audio. I have an iPhone 5 and was hoping to find something with similar controls to what Apple's EarPods (the ones included with the phone) offer. Basically, they have volume controls, a mic and the ability to pause or skip a track right from the control on the cord. I picked up the RedPhones that are compatible with the helmet, but am pretty disappointed that they only have a volume and mute control on the cord and are lacking the mic, pause and skip features. Anyone have any advice on another device? A wired device doesn't bother me but I am willing to go Bluetooth if necessary. The only thing I could find that looked compelling were these puppies, but God, they're more expensive than my helmet!

UClear Snow


----------

